# marrying your highschool sweetheart



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Whether you are still married, seperated or you've been divorced for a hundred years, or maybe you've killed that person for insurance money (just kidding here)...... did you marry your high school sweet heart?

Any stories about this person you would like to share??? Good or bad..... funny or not, scarey...anything



I did not marry my high school sweet heart.

We were engaged to be married, and the day before the wedding, she cancelled. 

We were getting married on a friday night. She called me on Thursday and asked me to come over to her mom and dad's house....which is where she still lived. I went over there and she cancelled everything and broke up with me. We were supposed to be at wedding practice the next hour, so I had to go there alone and tell everyone that it was cancelled.

But... I was not devastated. Actually, I didn't even cry over it.... shock I guess. I went home and dad and I sat outside and smoked a cigar!!! I never did grieve over it..... sure I missed her for a while (a week or so) but I moved on quickly, and at the same time I realized she done me a favor. I was only 19 at the time.

I don't have anything against her at all, and would say hello to her if I ran into her.

She left me for a guy she met at McDonald's... whom she married just 3 months after she cancelled things with me. He was a preacher, and he moved her to Ohio.

Maybe she'll stay in Ohio!! ahahahahahahah














:innocent


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
update
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this was supposed to be a poll with the following answers:

yes
no
never did, never would, and glad I didn't

I don't know what happened but it messed up somehow or another.

so anyways...... any stories you want to share would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My HS sweet heart thinks that we are STILL meant to be together....







I however do NOT think so... we have nice conversations but ... eh... he isnt someone i want to be with for the rest of my life... too many things about him that bother me. haha..







He's a loser... and cant even keep a job... I want a family and thats not someone that will help to make a good family life... He was the cool jock type that everyone liked and knew... NOT marriage material if you ask me.







My current bf... the one i was with for over 5yrs is the one i wanna be with for the rest of my life.







I went to high school with him but never really knew him there... we became friends after high school.







He is the guy that helped me to get over my high school sweet heart... haha.. we used to go drinking together because he was upset over his X gf... i realize now that my high school bf was just "puppy" love.

ohhh I guess I should add that my high school sweet heart has called me and told me recently that if i wanted to be with him he will marry me.... cause i'm the only one for him... ehh..! No thanks.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been with my husband since I was 16(23 now), got together the summer after my sophmore year, and have now been married a little over 3 years.







He had just graduated though, so I wasn't so much his highschool sweetheart, but I guess it would still make him mine. Lucky him, he got to go to 4 highscool proms!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

My HS sweetheart has become a religious fanatic and lives with his wife and child in his moms basement.









I married a man I met in a club (bar) who called me for 2 years before I'd go out with him-I didn't want to date a man I met in a bar...lol! I finally gave in...the rest is history...









He's considerably less weird than the HS guy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I never ever would have married my high school boyfriend. I knew it then and it was the right choice! I dated a good bit in college, took a good look around, met my husband and married him 2 months after I graduated. We've been married for 27 years.

PS. Not staying with the HS guy had nothing to do with the fact that it was HS; it was big differences in our backgrounds and our life goals.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes. I married my high school sweet heart. We have been together since 1996. I really don't feel like getting into the story....but yes, I am married, and still very much in love with my high school sweet heart.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I married my high school sweetheart, we were married for 20 years but then divorced.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Actually today is my 8 year wedding anniversary! My high school sweetheart and I met my junior year and his sophomore year. He was the football quarterback and I the cheerleader. We didn't know each other because we had gone to different elementary schools. At the football awards ceremony, he came in late. And I noticed!







One of my cheerleader girlfriends told him that I thought he was cute when she saw him in the mall. Go figure, I was in the mall with my dad (keep in mind my dad is 6'3" and 215 pounds. Garren didn't care, he came right over to me and started talking. A few days later after countless hours on the phone, he told me he loved me! I knew HE was THE ONE! We got married on our 3rd anniversary, so we have been together 11 years now. Three kids, two dogs, one cat, three beta fish...and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I never had a high school sweetheart but fell in love with my boyfriend for the past 2 years. I've always been in love with the idea of marrying your first love, do you think that could happen? Everyone always puts me down about it and tells me "You'll get tired and leave, you'll find someone else. You just arent tired yet like I was" But they forget, I'm not them. They say im not in love, but I've never felt this way before about anyone. It was on and off half way through the first year but it's been pretty good the past 6 months or so. He's getting more in touch with his feelings when we are alone, but when he gets around his friends he tries to show off like he's not the type to fall in love or have emotions and feelings. Okay, grow up? But back to your poll, I didn't marry my HS sweetheart, BUT I do believe in that and marrying your first love. Most people knock it, but I love that whole thing!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

First I need to paint you a picture.
When I was a child the kindergarten I went to also had first grade in the same room. Long tables and benches. 1st grade on one side and kindergarten on the other. Boys in the front and girls in the back. 

One day a little boy in first grade named Frankie kept getting in trouble and the teacher told him if he did not sit down and be quite he was going to have to go and sit with the kindergarten girls. I looked around and I was the only girl with an empty seat on the bench next to me. I told the teacher that I did not want that boy to sit next to me, I was being good and coloring inside the lines like she told me to. Later that year the teacher got sick and had to retire. I was sent to a private school (too young for public because of birthday in Oct.) That bad kid Frankie was sent to public school and was skipped a grade because he could read better than the other kids his age.

Fast forward to high school. By now I was in public school and dating different boys. My boy friend at the time was named Jake. Jake's best friend was named Pete. The first time I met Pete I told Jake their was something about him I didn't like. He assured me that when I got to know him I would be crazy about him. He was right. A few years later I married Pete. Oh did I mention that Pete's middle name is Frank. When he was a litle boy everyone called him Frankie, and come to find out we had gone to the same kindergarten.

When I was 17 and on Pete's 19 birthday we got married. Two years later we had our first son.
Peter Frank and I have now been married for 43 years. We have 4 sons, 10 grandchildren 3 dogs and 1 cat who does not like the dogs.

Sometimes it does work.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I married my high school sweet heart. we have been married for 2.5 years been together for 8 years. We are still so much in love. I would not trade him in for anybody.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> First I need to paint you a picture.
> When I was a child the kindergarten I went to also had first grade in the same room. Long tables and benches. 1st grade on one side and kindergarten on the other. Boys in the front and girls in the back.
> 
> One day a little boy in first grade named Frankie kept getting in trouble and the teacher told him if he did not sit down and be quite he was going to have to go and sit with the kindergarten girls. I looked around and I was the only girl with an empty seat on the bench next to me. I told the teacher that I did not want that boy to sit next to me, I was being good and coloring inside the lines like she told me to. Later that year the teacher got sick and had to retire. I was sent to a private school (too young for public because of birthday in Oct.) That bad kid Frankie was sent to public school and was skipped a grade because he could read better than the other kids his age.
> ...


OMG, what a GREAT story!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


I did not married my HS sweetheart but we still talk and care for each other very much. We`ve known each other since we were 7 years old, we were together 6 years and i really can`t point out what happenned that kept us appart but he is a great guy and i am glad to know him. 
I do believe it works,


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

When my husband and I started dating I was in highschool, he had graduated the year before me halfway across the USA. I was 17, he was 18. We married less than 6 months after we first met (no- there wasnt a kid on the way for another 1-1/2 years--everyone expected it sooner!) We have been together for 12 years now and he is still the one!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

In High School, I never dated anyone seriously. My dad expected me to marry someone from our area in Europe. So, I really wasn't supposed to be dating anyone. Was supposed to meet someone on vacation when in Europe: (never happened)
www.montenegrosmiles.com

Right after High School, me and my best friend moved to Puerto Rico (she's from there) for a year and when I got back to NY, I met Michael. I stayed with him for almost ten years. We were engaged to be married the year I broke up with him. I just think we grew apart. He was a "dumb jock" and I was the deeper one. We weren't on the same level...when you are 18, you only see the exterior, it's different when you are all grown up. He took it VERY badly...made me not want to get serious with anyone again. I saw an angry and violent side to him, he had never shown me before...it was UGLY.

Right now, the only man in my life is Max, and I've got my hands full. I don't think there is room in my life for another man. I see myself as doing too much when a man is involved, and little room for personal interests independent of the relationship. I like not having to answer to anyone and do as I please, when I please. I am very comfortable with where I am today, single with pup.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, I married my highschool sweetheart. We have been together since 1996 when I was 14 and he was 16. We were together over 7 years before we actually got married, but now we are expecting our first baby!








Jess


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I met my husband 6 months out of high school in 1987 we were at a club i was 19 yr old he was 20 . he asked me to dance and we clicked it was nice cause back then all you did was dance we were too young to drink. He told his dad after 2 weeks that i was the ''one'' and was gonna marry me. awww. it took me alittle longer we dated a yr got engaged the married 1 yr later now we have 3 kids 2 malts and 3 birds and married 16 yrs


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i got married while i was _in_ highschool, does that count :lol:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yes, I married my highschool sweetheart. We have been together since 1996 when I was 14 and he was 16. We were together over 7 years before we actually got married, but now we are expecting our first baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! Congratulations!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> In High School, I never dated anyone seriously. My dad expected me to marry someone from our area in Europe. So, I really wasn't supposed to be dating anyone. Was supposed to meet someone on vacation when in Europe: (never happened)
> www.montenegrosmiles.com
> 
> Right after High School, me and my best friend moved to Puerto Rico (she's from there) for a year and when I got back to NY, I met Michael. I stayed with him for almost ten years. We were engaged to be married the year I broke up with him. I just think we grew apart. He was a "dumb jock" and I was the deeper one. We weren't on the same level...when you are 18, you only see the exterior, it's different when you are all grown up. He took it VERY badly...made me not want to get serious with anyone again. I saw an angry and violent side to him, he had never shown me before...it was UGLY.
> ...


I like your attitude. I have a happy marriage but I want my girls to not feel like they have to have a man to be happy. You go!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm almost 24, not married, but I've been dating the same guy since high school... (8 years)

I remember the day I met him when I was eleven... I liked him even then







He was the smartest boy I'd ever met...









And he still is the smartest person I know! And I'm in Med school!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

My hubby an I were kinda high school sweethearts.. Dan, my hubby, and I were 800 miles apart when we met. I was in Missouri, he in West Virginia. It was the fall of my junior year of hs. We met online. We didn't meet in person until Feb of my senior year. I actually stayed with him during my first trip to meet him... It was scholarship weekend at the college I would end up going to. He picked me up from the airport and from there the trip was amazing. I moved to Wheeling,WV the fall of my freshman year of college. We got engaged four years later during my sophomore year of college for my 21st birthday. We got married the day after I graduated.. 


Now we've been married for 2 1/2 years... one malt, talking about buying a house, and planning on trying for a kid next fall. 

I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's even talkin about lettin me get another furbaby!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> My hubby an I were kinda high school sweethearts.. Dan, my hubby, and I were 800 miles apart when we met. I was in Missouri, he in West Virginia. It was the fall of my junior year of hs. We met online. We didn't meet in person until Feb of my senior year. I actually stayed with him during my first trip to meet him... It was scholarship weekend at the college I would end up going to. He picked me up from the airport and from there the trip was amazing. I moved to Wheeling,WV the fall of my freshman year of college. We got engaged four years later during my sophomore year of college for my 21st birthday. We got married the day after I graduated..
> 
> 
> Now we've been married for 2 1/2 years... one malt, talking about buying a house, and planning on trying for a kid next fall.
> ...


sounds similar to my story- I met Mike (my bf) because he went to U of Arizona and I wanted to go there. I started asking him questions and we began talking online. I went to visit Arizona with my high school boyfriend, and at the time he had a gf also, so we lost touch for a while. But then right before my senior year of high school we started to speak a lot. My entire senior year I would fly out to visit him when my parents would go out of town, and they were the best weekends of my life. My dad found out after a few visits, but that didnt stop us. I moved to Arizona the day I graduated high school and he really has been the most amazing guy- I knew it from the first time I talked to him that I could fall in love with him. Now 4 years later, many apartments but now a house, and 3 pups, he is going to law school and we will hopefully be engaged pretty soon. The most interesting part is that my family just LOVES him now that they realize what a good person he is. We trade off where we visit on holidays. No need to rush- we are best friends and just as much in love as the first day. Being with him is the best thing that has ever happened and he is the absolute BEST daddy to our 3 little fur babies. I think high school or not, when you find the right person you know- we had the same goals, background, and interests from the beginning.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I married my high school sweetheart on July 3, 2005. Josh and I had been going out since 8th grade. So by the time we got married we'd been going out about 6 years. Everyone thought it was about time when we finally got married!







We're both 21. Several months before we got married we got Miss Daisy. She is like our baby!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I was 16 and a junior in HS when I started dating my husband. He was 20 and out of school. We married when I was 18 and just celebrated our 29th anniversary. We never had children and BOTH call our dogs "our children!" I love him to pieces!

Just before we got married, we went to the fair and had a wooden heart shaped plaque made with our wedding date in 1976. On our 10th year we had one made at the fair for 1986, 20 years 1996. We have to get one for 30 years made next year at the fair, 2006, but noticed this year there didn't seem to be a wood crafter at the fair! My husband talks about it every year, counting down to the next plague! What will we do??
I'm sure the marriage will survive, but we have to find the 2006 heart plague!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

No, I wouldn't have married my high school sweetheart. He got into a lot of trouble with drugs and I dumped him. My husband and I were best friends in high school. Him and I use to walk to school together in the mornings. My father use to tease me about having a black boyfriend. It use to upset me because my father made me feel like I shouldn't walk with him because he is black. Well, 2 husbands later I found out that he worked where I had just gotten a new job. We became good friends again.  My father just about died when he found out that we were dating. I reminded him of the teasing of the black boyfriend in high school and he really got angry with me. I laughed and told him that it just came back and bit him in the butt. My husband and I are so much a like. There are very few things that we disagree with.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I didn't marry my highschool sweetheart, but I married the guy I met on the very first day of college







. We were both 18, started our first year at U of Chicago and we lived in the same dorm (co-ed dorms). How cute is that?? My husband is by far the smartest guy in that college (or anywhere else) -- he double majored in physics and math and went on to get a PhD from CalTech.







Can you beat that? I am soooo proud of him!! We are now both 27, have been together for 9 yrs, married and finally live in the same city, with one dog and hopefully kids sometime in the future.

Congrats to yorketesemommy, by the way!!!


----------

